# Just get out there!



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

ERnurse said:


> Riverlady-I havent been whipping in a few years, since I got into jigging, but I would go again if you want, I got all the gear, lots of plugs (200-300) and You take me after some steel one day


200 - 300 plugs for whipping! I'm sick and your much sicker!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Gone Fishing said:


> 200 - 300 plugs for whipping! I'm sick and your much sicker!


Yeah-- you know how it goes, fishing is an obsession. All those different colors, just gotta try it, then you gotta have 2 of 'em in case it works! But with all those plugs I still have my favorite and go to colors. I think thats from my hand-lining days. Then of course the metallic nite-stalkers are good for whipping, so many choices, its like a woman in a shoe store.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

ERnurse said:


> Yeah-- you its like a woman in a shoe store.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Laugh while you can boys!!!


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

RIVER LADY said:


> Actually, you use a 4ft rod, designed for the purpose, and you hook up a pencil plug, a rapala, then another pendcil plug.


RiverLady,
You should really set it up like this, pencil plug, pencil plug, rapala.
You don't get all that much action from the pencil plugs but you want to put the rapala at the end so you don't kill it's action.
Rich


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It appears that we are BUSTED!!!!!

ERnurse, I know for a fact that we can take these boys over our knee and whip them good. However, I petty sure most will love it.:lol: 

Oh and Slick, you are correct, it only takes one pig to win it. However, like when we are in a shoe store, one just isn't good enough.:evil: 

Ernurse, I believe an official announcement in the Tournament tread is now in order. Seeing how you are the Captain I believe you now have some business to tend to. he he he he he:evilsmile


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

FishTales said:


> RiverLady,
> You should really set it up like this, pencil plug, pencil plug, rapala.
> You don't get all that much action from the pencil plugs but you want to put the rapala at the end so you don't kill it's action.
> Rich


I was waiting for someone to comment.:lol: Actually, I was originaly shown to set it up that way. But, one evening out I tied it up pencil, rapala, pencil and figured oh well we'll give it a whirl. And I had my limit in less than 45 minutes. Now, for whatever reason, I have not got any walleye setting it up, pencil, pencil, rapala. But if I do it the other way I do.  

Hey, I have alot of quirky ways about me, this is just a fine example of one of them.:evil:  

But I do appreciate the heads up. Thanks so much


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Riverlady--I suppose you are correct, although I was thinking we need a name for our team. Any ideas?

Interesting about the pencil plug set-up. I usually dont use the rapala, because I only whipped in the very early part of the season, and I set up pencil--pencil--pencil. Caught plenty of fish on this, and the interesting part is that I caught my biggest walleyes on my dead stick (the one I put in the rod holder) Seems that with the colder water they are a lot more sluggish and not wanting all the action. But I turn to hand-lining when the water warms a little so I am not experienced in whipping later in the season. Actually remember one of my best days fishing was March 18th a few years back, thank God me and my buddy got our limit quick because it was COLD and we had a knife on the seat to cut the anchor rope in case of a large ice chunk floating down onto us :yikes: ---Stupid. 

Anyways --throw some team name ideas my way

---Kath


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ERnurse said:


> Riverlady--I suppose you are correct, although I was thinking we need a name for our team. Any ideas?
> 
> Interesting about the pencil plug set-up. I usually dont use the rapala, because I only whipped in the very early part of the season, and I set up pencil--pencil--pencil. Caught plenty of fish on this, and the interesting part is that I caught my biggest walleyes on my dead stick (the one I put in the rod holder) Seems that with the colder water they are a lot more sluggish and not wanting all the action. But I turn to hand-lining when the water warms a little so I am not experienced in whipping later in the season. Actually remember one of my best days fishing was March 18th a few years back, thank God me and my buddy got our limit quick because it was COLD and we had a knife on the seat to cut the anchor rope in case of a large ice chunk floating down onto us :yikes: ---Stupid.
> 
> ...


Well not off the to of my head. However, your idea of asking some opinions of the members is a good idea. Maybe we should give it it's own thread and see what our fellow members can come up with. It will at least be a good laugh.


----------



## ShadyLady (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all your exciting stories, ladies!! My husband died in a car accident late last year and I always went fishing with him. I've been getting an itch to get back out there, but I've been pretty intimidated! Ya'll are right though. There's nothing stopping us ladies from doing whatever we desire!


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

ShadyLady said:


> Thanks for all your exciting stories, ladies!! My husband died in a car accident late last year and I always went fishing with him. I've been getting an itch to get back out there, but I've been pretty intimidated! Ya'll are right though. There's nothing stopping us ladies from doing whatever we desire!


Very sorry for your loss, Shadylady, it must be hard to lose a good fishing/life buddy.:sad: If you ever want to come up North for a day of fishing look me up....


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

ShadyLady said:


> Thanks for all your exciting stories, ladies!! My husband died in a car accident late last year and I always went fishing with him. I've been getting an itch to get back out there, but I've been pretty intimidated! Ya'll are right though. There's nothing stopping us ladies from doing whatever we desire!


Sorry for your loss, I would not even want to imagine, but you have strength to have a desire to get back to the things you enjoy to do such as fishing. If you need any questions answered to help you get out there just ask.

Kind regards--Kathleen


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

ShadyLady said:


> Thanks for all your exciting stories, ladies!! My husband died in a car accident late last year and I always went fishing with him. I've been getting an itch to get back out there, but I've been pretty intimidated! Ya'll are right though. There's nothing stopping us ladies from doing whatever we desire!


Shadylady,

My heart aches for you and your loss. I'm very pleased to see you are trying to get your life and desires back in order. You have come to the right bunch of ladies for suppport and encouragement.  

Now for the good stuff.  I viewed your pics and I must say I am very pleased to see that you appear to be a river wanderer. :evil: I absolutely love it. The smile on your face with that steellie shows you are a possible addict. If your not,I can surely turn you into you into one in no time at all. I do believe we will definatley have to see about getting that ladies steelhead weekend in the makings. 

For now, keep your chin up, face life with a smile and continue pushing forward. Time will naturally begin to heal the wounds. 

Good luck,
Shawn


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

ShadyLady said:


> Thanks for all your exciting stories, ladies!! My husband died in a car accident late last year and I always went fishing with him. I've been getting an itch to get back out there, but I've been pretty intimidated! Ya'll are right though. There's nothing stopping us ladies from doing whatever we desire!


 I'm really sorry for your loss.
I bet these ladies would be more than willing to get you back on the river!
Take care


----------

